# Visio: Can I gray out portions of the diagram?



## hk106 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a visio diagram. There are portions of it that I would want to be "grayed out" or faded compared to the rest of the diagram to indicate that it is not as important to the process. I've heard there is a way to do this within Visio, but I can't seem to find it. Can anyone help?

Thank you.


----------

